# Cats with thumbs. Be afraid.



## Tewin Follow (Apr 17, 2011)

There's a silly advert for Cravendale milk I figured furries would like.

[video=youtube;h6CcxJQq1x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CcxJQq1x8[/video]

In b4 Jashwa.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2011)

hehe, oh I've seen that one
Always reminds me of that old Wall's advert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKTVslr19Mg&feature=related


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> There's a silly advert for Cravendale milk I figured furries would like.
> 
> [video=youtube;h6CcxJQq1x8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6CcxJQq1x8[/video]
> 
> In b4 Jashwa.


 Omg that advert was so awesome! So cute too. > one day felines will rule the world! (With me at their throne!) :V


----------



## Xenke (Apr 18, 2011)

CATS.

WITH THUMBS!

Actually, one of my cats uses her dew claw like a thumb already... she's crafty.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 18, 2011)

ive seen that approx 6 jillion times
sooo cute


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 18, 2011)

I hovered over this thread and saw inb4 Jashwa so I decided to post.


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

I think jashwa dosent have opposable thumbs :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 18, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I think jashwa dosent have opposable thumbs :V


 Proof that I do.


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## LafTur (Apr 19, 2011)

I _do_ like that ad.

Holy cow!! Also, your avatar, OP.
Martha Speaks!!  aaaaaa, now the song is stuck in my head!


----------

